# Books on Surf Fishing and Inshore Fishing along NC Coast



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Howdy.

I am looking for good books on how to get started in surf fishing and inshore fishing (especially along NC coast) for my nephew.

Any recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

"Surf Fishing" by Joe Malat is a real good reference for NC and the Outer Banks. You can buy it from his website and its also available in some tackle shops, Ben Franklin in Nags Head, and the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse visitor center.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Southern Surfcaster by S. Cameron Wright is a good reference as well.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Inshore Angler by Mike Marsh


----------



## Skullhooker (May 5, 2018)

abass105 said:


> The Southern Surfcaster by S. Cameron Wright is a good reference as well.


I concur! You have to read this book, fished my entire life and learned a few things from it. Good overall reference and emphasizes responsible stewardship of our resources, fishing courtesy, etc., I wish all fishermen read this and lived up to it.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Although there are several good reference materials available, there is NO substitute for spending time on the water. Although I live a considerable distance from the salt, I make it a point to learn something new ever year. But what always produces the most success for me is to Look, Listen, and Take Notes. Most surf fisherman are more than willing to offer advice/information if approached in the correct manner. Just so you know, I think you are on the right path with your approach. Good luck to you and your nephew. A wealth of Great information available on this forum.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Coastal Fishing In The Carolinas, by Robert Goldstein. I liked it enough to buy both the 2nd and third edition. He has illustrated fishing methods, fish species and places along the coast to fish. He has covered the Carolinas in a linear fashion, north to south. The book covers pier and surf fishing. It was written in the 90's, so some things have changed (piers gone?), but most of the info is timeless. I still enjoy re-reading portions.

It used to be available at the North Carolina Aquarium locations, but now, you will probably have to order off the net.


----------



## Linecranker (Jan 21, 2006)

Ditto on Coastal Fishing In The Carolinas, by Robert Goldstein. I got mine at Barnes and Noble. Use it constantly for identification and recipes.


----------



## Tannhauser (Apr 30, 2018)

Good thread, and thanks for recommendations. After many years of being a freshwater angler, I'm headed down to OBX next week and decided to try my hand at some surf fishing. I just ordered Coastal Fishing In The Carolinas and The Southern Surfcaster from Amazon. I'll give them a read between fishing sessions in the surf.


----------



## cubeconvict (Oct 29, 2018)

How specific are these books to their regions in the East? I'm on the other side.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Check out you local public libraries. Some in my area have the year 2000 Third Edition of Coastal Fishing In The Carolinas. I also saw a digital check out option for Coastal Fishing In The Carolinas as well as The Southern Surfcaster via Hoopla Digital thru the library too.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

This book focuses more on the western pamlico than the coast. If you fish the neuse, pam, pungo, or any other similar rivers its a good read. 

https://www.amazon.com/Angling-Inner-Banks-Ecosystemic-Approach/dp/1732336202


----------

